# W jaki sposób zmienić nazwy interfejsów w nowym udev-ie?

## matulik

Mam jeszcze jedno pytanie:

W jaki sposób zmienić nazwy interfejsów w nowym udev-ie?

W starej wersji wystarczy zmiana w /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules, a w nowym?

----------

## Jacekalex

 *matulik wrote:*   

> Mam jeszcze jedno pytanie:
> 
> W jaki sposób zmienić nazwy interfejsów w nowym udev-ie?
> 
> W starej wersji wystarczy zmiana w /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules, a w nowym?

 

Tak samo, jak w starym, u mnie działa na tym samym konfigu, co wersja 171.

Mam obecnie:

```
qlist -Uvq udev

sys-fs/udev-197-r4 acl gudev hwdb introspection keymap kmod openrc selinux

sys-fs/udev-init-scripts-22

virtual/udev-197 gudev hwdb introspection keymap kmod selinux
```

Pozdrawiam

 :Cool: 

----------

## SlashBeast

Co prawda nie uzywam udeva (mdev ftw) ale WilliamH mowil cos o 80-net-name-slot.rules w /etc/udev/rules.d.

btw podzielilem temat.

----------

## arturx

to może tu sie podepne ...

mam 2 modemy: huawei e160 i huawei e3131

- e160 chciał bym podpiąć pod /dev/ttyUSB0

- e3131 pod /dev/ttyUSB1

który plik i w jaki sposób wyedytować ?

----------

